# Puff Pastry Twists recipe idea



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

We are trying new things each sunday just for fun..My kids and I love appys...Here is one we made last weekend..
2-rolls ready made puff pastry
1-egg yolk, beaten with a little water
several slices of ham, finely minced
salt and pepper
your favorite herb with ham..I used a little thyme
Unroll pastry and brush with your egg yolk..sprinkle on ham, salt and pepper and herb..Now take a rolling pin and gently roll over ham and herbs pressing them into the pastry. Cut the pastry into strips, twist and place on a cookie sheet, lined with parchment..bake about 10 minutes or til golden..serve warm or cold... I'm thinking nuts might be another idea and also some crushed peppercorns...
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds tasty. Have you tried brushing the strips with melted butter, then sprinkling with cinnamon and brown sugar? I bet that would be good too.


----------



## mish (Nov 1, 2005)

If you roll it out flat like a pizza, how about spreading/topping with some cream cheese and olives?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

I knew I'd get some more ideas from you two   And you're both right on, I Love both ideas ...Thanks Alix, Thanks Mish

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2005)

I tried to post more last night just as the site went down...guess it didn't register. I suggested some guacamole, salsa and bacon to add to mish's idea. Mmmmmmm. That might be too heavy for the pastry though. Still...sounds yummy to me.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 2, 2005)

I also like to make savoury tarts, cut the dough into small circles to fit into a muffin pan, fill it with a mixture of ricotta, spinach, cheese (fontina, edam, parmigiano), egg with a dash of nutmeg and white pepper and bake it until the pastry dough is golden and well puffed up.  You can also modify the filling to your taste, like substitute spinach with chopped broccoli, adding some mushrooms and/or diced bacon or ham.  
You can make a big pie in the same way, but I suggest you partially bake the dough first (with some holes poked at the bottom) before you put the filling in.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 2, 2005)

These all sound good!  For some reason I want to go get some puff pastry and make a delux peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  PMSing makes me hungry for weird things.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I also like to make savoury tarts, cut the dough into small circles to fit into a muffin pan, fill it with a mixture of ricotta, spinach, cheese (fontina, edam, parmigiano), egg with a dash of nutmeg and white pepper and bake it until the pastry dough is golden and well puffed up. You can also modify the filling to your taste, like substitute spinach with chopped broccoli, adding some mushrooms and/or diced bacon or ham.
> You can make a big pie in the same way, but I suggest you partially bake the dough first (with some holes poked at the bottom) before you put the filling in.


Great idea Licia,
will have to give this a try..I know my kids will love them..Puff Pastry is really so nice to use, it makes  an appy a little more fancy,and the taste to me is so nice and light...Love it...Thanks for more ideas...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

nah, not wierd at all..Sounds different but also yummy  
kadesma


----------



## mish (Nov 3, 2005)

Kads, this is for pizza dough, but the other ingredients really appealed to me.  Do you think it could be made with puff pastry, or something you might like?

Spread a layer of garlic herb goat cheese across the entire surface of the pizza. Layer thin slices of zucchini over the goat cheese, allowing the zucchini to slightly overlap. Top with thin slices of red onion, a light grating of parmesan cheese, a sprinkle of kosher salt, and a drizzle of lemon olive oil. If lemon olive oil is not on hand, either sprinkle lemon juice on top of freshly cooked pizza, or grind kosher salt with lemon rind.
Slide the pizza onto pizza stone and bake until the bottom is crusty brown.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

Mish, 
I like the ingredients too..My only question on the zuchini would be the length of time for it to cook, on pizza dough it would be okay, but I'm wondering if it might be to heavy and wet for the puff pastry??  I'm for the pizza or even making it something like a quiche..what do you think?

kadesma, wanting some now


----------



## mish (Nov 3, 2005)

Me LIKEY! How about - slice the zucchini very very thin and put on paper towels to drain (like eggplant). Here's another I thought about - how about a brie and asparagus tart with garlic, salt and pepper? (I'm so hungry  ) Clickey on the pic, and hoping it will grow on you. Or mini brie en croutes (sp)?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Me LIKEY! How about - slice the zucchini very very thin and put on paper towels to drain (like eggplant). Here's another I thought about - how about a brie and asparagus tart with garlic, salt and pepper? (I'm so hungry  ) Clickey on the pic, and hoping it will grow on you. Or mini brie en croutes (sp)?


Mish I think if we even grated the zuchini and then put it on paper towels or a clean cloth towel and let it drain it would work just fine..Now then the asparagus one..Yummers we are having some of that sunday..I clicked and it got big for me and now I want some even more   Geez, is it sunday yet???
Thanks pal...
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 4, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Me LIKEY! How about - slice the zucchini very very thin and put on paper towels to drain (like eggplant). Here's another I thought about - how about a brie and asparagus tart with garlic, salt and pepper? (I'm so hungry  ) Clickey on the pic, and hoping it will grow on you. Or mini brie en croutes (sp)?


 
Mamma Mia Mish that looks soooo good!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Unfortunately asparguses are out of season right now, but I must make sure to remember this when spring comes around!!  Do you eliminate the outside crust of Brie?  I never COOKED Brie before and I am not sure how it will react with heat...


----------

